# Is anyone using Lyre trellis system?



## wzazdzez (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm growing grapes in Alabama where humidity is high. I think Lyre trellis systems might be the way to go on some of my grapes. If anybody has any info on them please let me know , thanks. ------------------------------------"There's a whole lota slip twixt the cup and the lip."


----------



## fygunes (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.arcadiavineyards.com/Default.aspx?SectionID=72&LoadModule=News&NewsID=170&Filter=true

Fygüneş YENER


----------



## bigdrums2 (Oct 27, 2012)

wzazdzez said:


> I'm growing grapes in Alabama where humidity is high. I think Lyre trellis systems might be the way to go on some of my grapes. If anybody has any info on them please let me know , thanks. ------------------------------------"There's a whole lota slip twixt the cup and the lip."



Where in al?


----------

